# Bass Weejuns - New York City



## Ignatius J. Reilly (Feb 7, 2008)

Does anyone know where I can buy a pair of Bass Weejuns in an actual store in NYC? Thanks. My searches have come up empty - I see Sebago quite a bit but no Bass Weejuns.


----------



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

Ignatius J. Reilly said:


> Does anyone know where I can buy a pair of Bass Weejuns in an actual store in NYC? Thanks. My searches have come up empty - I see Sebago quite a bit but no Bass Weejuns.


If there is a Nordstrom Rack in NYC, you may want to try there. I often find Weejuns at the Rack.


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (Feb 7, 2008)

*Thanks Reddington*

Unfortunately Manhattan does not have this fine establishment but thanks for the reply. I am now thinking I may have to order them by mail from e-shoes.com


----------



## paper clip (May 15, 2006)

Great handle, Ignatius....an absolutely INSANE book....


----------



## StevenRocks (May 24, 2005)

Try DSW.


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (Feb 7, 2008)

*Thanks*

Thanks, StevenRocks

It does not look like they have them either. It would seem plausible that a pair of Bass Weejuns could be found in NYC - but good look trying. I ordered a pair from the e-shoes.com website this morning.


----------



## Tatnall (Nov 14, 2008)

Closest Bass store is in Secaucus, I believe. Macy's used to carry them but I don't know any more.


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

*Makes me wonder*

Given all the Bass-bashing on this board -- which I've bought into, as the justifications have always made sense to me: The leather's no good, the shoes are no longer made in the USA, etc. -- why would anyone care where to find contemporary Bass Weejuns?

That said, I do know one place in NYC -- it's in Williamsburg, just off the Bedford L stop, and it's called "Shoe Market". They carry Weejuns, but I've never tried them on because they don't have wides. And because everyone slags on them here.

https://www.shoemarketnyc.com/


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (Feb 7, 2008)

*Weejuns*

Thanks Joe Beamish and Tatnall. Although I've already purchased them on-line, I will keep those places in mind in the future.

At 37 years of age, soon to be 38, I am a little shocked that I am buying Weejuns for wear, but I thought I'd give them a try. Some of the posters, such as Desk Jockey, look really good in them.


----------



## Literide (Nov 11, 2004)

Closest I know of is the outlet stores on Eastern Long Island. At Tanger Mall in Riverhead and Outlet Center on rte 27 in Bellport.

Not what they once were but at outlet prices they represent good value and they take a beating. There is a new tan soft leather version I have heard good things about, but haven't investigated yet.


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

*Oh my....*

Whoa. Did you say you're 37 years old? Phew! Can you still get around without a walker? Honestly I don't know why at that advanced age you would be interested in clothes. Just jello, perhaps.

(actually i'm EVEN older if you can believe that)



Ignatius J. Reilly said:


> Thanks Joe Beamish and Tatnall. Although I've already purchased them on-line, I will keep those places in mind in the future.
> 
> At 37 years of age, soon to be 38, I am a little shocked that I am buying Weejuns for wear, but I thought I'd give them a try. Some of the posters, such as Desk Jockey, look really good in them.


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (Feb 7, 2008)

*re*

Thank you Literide. You guys have all confirmed my suspicion that walking from my apartment to a store in NYC to purchase Weejuns is not an option.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Ignatius J. Reilly said:


> Thank you Literide. You guys have all confirmed my suspicion that walking from my apartment to a store in NYC to purchase Weejuns is not an option.


Still, I'll bet you can get a killer bagel.

Totally worth it.


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

For all the issues with them, I love my weejuns and I wear them all the time. Maybe the leather is not as good as 25 years ago, but they are still a great casual penny loafer. And of course, they are the 'original article'. I got my last pair here in Baltimore at a now defunct store called Hecht's. It seems odd that Macy's doesn't carry them. It seems like the entire Bass line is much harder to locate than in times past. I recall in the 90s that Bass had their own stores in many shopping malls.

Danny


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

I'm going to give them a look next time.


----------



## Ron_A (Jun 5, 2007)

I'll join in on the aforementioned Bass bashing. Modern Weejuns are just not a quality shoe, IMO. If you've ever tried them on, you immediately realize that the corrected grain leather is cheap and plasticky. I also find the fit to be very odd, and they certainly do not fit my particular foot very well. They may look okay after a thorough scrubbing with rubbing alcohol and re-conditioning, but there are other, better (though not necessarily cheaper) options out there.


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (Feb 7, 2008)

*Ron A*

Ron A

Thank you for the comments. I bought them $85 postpaid and am expecting absolutely nothing. It is pretty much an experiment on my part.

But something you said interests me. What are the other options you speak of? I have purchased Ralph LAuren's "Berrin" loafer and absolutely love it. It is a great, classic, comfortable loafer. I have it in brown and black.


----------



## Ron_A (Jun 5, 2007)

Ignatius J. Reilly said:


> But something you said interests me. What are the other options you speak of?


I would keep an eye out for Allen Edmonds shoes on ebay and on the AAAT exchange thread. I picked up a pair of AE "Danbury" loafers on ebay (new in box) for only slightly more than you paid for the Weejuns (which can be bought at a Bass outlet for significantly less than $85). In examining past threads, people have mentioned the Sebago Cayman II as a good choice for (relatively) inexpensive loafers. I don't own a pair so I really can't comment on them, but I would pick them over the Weejuns (based on my experience with Weejuns).


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (Feb 7, 2008)

*re*

Thanks Ron A. There are several AE stores in NYC. I will take a look. And Sebago are all over the place as well.


----------



## boatshoe (Oct 30, 2008)

Just a note about my experience with Weejuns. I'm not a golden ager, so I won't try to compare the new Weejuns to the old. But one big criticism that I have is that they wear very poorly. Admittedly, I wear my Weejuns often and not in ideal conditions. (Winters in New York and Cambridge, MA) But I was surprised by how quickly the "color" wears thin in rough conditions. My black pair has held up better than the ox blood in that respect. But still, they are rather inexpensive shoes, I wear them often, and wouldn't hesitate to buy another pair.


----------



## CBtoNYC (Jan 24, 2008)

*Citi Shoes has them, I believe*

Within the past year I was in the market for loafers and went into Citi Shoes on Park Avenue (Midtown). I'm pretty sure they had Weejuns. I don't think I tried on anything because they didn't carry anything much in narrow sizes. And, I think this is where I saw how plasticky the leather on the current Weejuns looks.
Incidentally, I just looked at their website which indicates they still have LHS's in Whiskey (no narrow sizes of course).


----------



## videocrew (Jun 25, 2007)

For my 500th post, I would like to formally defend the humble modern Weejun.


Are Weejuns the best shoes available? NO


Are they as good as they used to be? NO


Are they made of particularly high quality leather? NO


Can they be made vastly better-looking with rubbing alcohol? YES


Do they cost $50 at the outlet? YES


If someone on a limited budget is looking for good-looking shoes that they can afford, and this allows them to subscribe to the trad look and eventually progress to higher-quality footwear as their budget allows, is this a good thing? YES
So to recap, am I tired of the constant Weejun-bashing on this board? YES Frankly, if someone else has a better idea for new, flat-strap, cordovan-colored, unlined penny loafers for under $100, then please speak up. Otherwise, just let people be happy with what they have.


----------



## Wrenkin (May 4, 2008)

Urban Outfitters had them this summer, at least in Vancouver.


----------



## Literide (Nov 11, 2004)

boatshoe said:


> Just a note about my experience with Weejuns. I'm not a golden ager, so I won't try to compare the new Weejuns to the old. But one big criticism that I have is that they wear very poorly. Admittedly, I wear my Weejuns often and not in ideal conditions. (Winters in New York and Cambridge, MA) But I was surprised by how quickly the "color" wears thin in rough conditions. My black pair has held up better than the ox blood in that respect. But still, they are rather inexpensive shoes, I wear them often, and wouldn't hesitate to buy another pair.


I wouldnt consider them a good winter shoe, but a casual 3 season shoe. As is any such loafer.
Winter generally calls for something sturdier, wet resistent, and less prone to letting the wind hit your feet.


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

Last winter, I tended to rely on my "Gentleman Traveler" boots, made by Red Wing. But they are clunky and don't go well with tailored clothing like wool pants or suits. They just don't. I think I'll look into those rubber galoshes thingies, whatever they're called and keep wearing my pennies at least on some days. 

videocrew -- Personally, I've never tried Bass Weejuns. If there's one thing I've learned on this sartorial voyage, it's the ultimate value of learning by doing. Most things boil down to trying 'em yourself -- everyone's different. SO, thanks to your strong plea, I'm going to keep my eyes peeled for Weejuns in my size. :icon_smile:


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

Since we're on the subject...I have a pair Weejuns 9.5D that are too big for me. They are not the old USA made ones and they are slightly used, but they are in good shape. If anyone wants to work something out let me know. I posted them in the thrift thread a few months ago I think.

Danny


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Ignatius J. Reilly said:


> ...At 37 years of age, soon to be 38, I am a little shocked that I am buying Weejuns for wear, but I thought I'd give them a try. Some of the posters, such as Desk Jockey, look really good in them.





Joe Beamish said:


> Whoa. Did you say you're 37 years old? Phew! Can you still get around without a walker? Honestly I don't know why at that advanced age you would be interested in clothes. Just jello, perhaps.
> 
> (actually i'm EVEN older if you can believe that)


Two pair of Bass Weejuns (Burgundy and Tan), share space in my shoe racks with seven other pair of penny loafers eek, manufactured by Alden, AE, and Quoddy Trail...and I'm well into my 58th year. Say what you will about the quality but, Weejuns have earned thier iconic status in our sartorial hearts! We are never too old for Weejuns!

Now when is that Beamish guy going to show up to roll me out on the front porch and wipe this drool off my chin(!)?


----------



## Nicky Newkid (Jun 6, 2007)

*rubbing alcohol treatment*

could you explain the alcohol treatment process, please? i have a pair of both colors and would like to try this.

thanks



videocrew said:


> For my 500th post, I would like to formally defend the humble modern Weejun.
> 
> 
> Are Weejuns the best shoes available? NO
> ...


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (Feb 7, 2008)

*alcohol treatment*

I second Nicky Newkid's request. I would like to try this too when my shoes arrive.

Thank you.


----------



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

The thread title says it all: Weejuns + Rubbing Alcohol.


----------



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

videocrew said:


> For my 500th post, I would like to formally defend the humble modern Weejun.
> 
> 
> Are Weejuns the best shoes available? NO
> ...


Great 500th post and I agree with your comments. Modern Weejuns are a good shoe for the price point.


----------



## young guy (Jan 6, 2005)

Reddington said:


> Great 500th post and I agree with your comments. Modern Weejuns are a good shoe for the price point.


which is why some of us younger less established guys buy them


----------



## Ron_A (Jun 5, 2007)

I agree that Weejuns are a decent shoe for the price point (if you buy them at a Bass outlet). But, I'd recommend trying them on. I've had a hard time with the fit (more so than other loafers, IMO).


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (Feb 7, 2008)

*full circle*

Ron A

You point is well taken - and the reason I started the thread was that I wanted to try these darn things on and to look at them before I bought them. But with no stores in Manhattan that carry them - I'll have to drop the dough and take my chances via mail.

Thanks to everyone for the comments and suggestions - especially about the rubbing alcohol


----------



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

Ignatius J. Reilly said:


> The reason I started the thread was that I wanted to try these darn things on and to look at them before I bought them. But with no stores in Manhattan that carry them - I'll have to drop the dough and take my chances via mail.


If you buy online, be sure to look for a shoe store that offers free shipping both ways. That's handy if you need to return multiple pairs to get the best fit.
Good luck.


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

^ The first L stop in Brooklyn (i.e., Bedford Avenue) certainly isn't much of a journey if there's any interest in trying on Weejuns. It's the next stop after 1st Ave. And then you'd have to walk a whole block south to Shoe Market, where the Weejuns are waiting.


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (Feb 7, 2008)

Joe Beamish,

You know how Manhattanites are, don't you? I ain't goin' to Brooklyn even though it might actually be closer to some farther points in Manhattan. But I will keep it in mind for future purchases when my new pair wears out. Thanks again, Joe.


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

That's one of things I particularly love about Williamsburg.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

This will win me a whole new generation of enemies, but it has to be said: the current Weejuns are total crap. Avoid them like the plague. Bass is counting on nostalgia to sell these things, since they certainly have little else to recommend them. They aren't even as good as they were a few years ago (I bought a pair in 2000 which are light-years better than the current offerings). Sebago makes far superior shoes for under $100 and AEs can be had on sale for under $200. The original poster would do far better to wait a few months, save his money, and get better shoes. The old rule about "saving money by spending more" is quite true in this context.

Since a picture is worth a thousand words, here's why the current Weejuns are crap:

https://img266.imageshack.us/my.php?image=basscomparisonam0.jpghttps://g.imageshack.us/thpix.php

It's pretty clear they aren't even bothering to last these shoes properly anymore. That's how they keep the price down. What other compromises have been made?

DD


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (Feb 7, 2008)

Doctor Damage said:


> This will win me a whole new generation of enemies, but it has to be said: the current Weejuns are total crap. Avoid them like the plague. Bass is counting on nostalgia to sell these things, since they certainly have little else to recommend them. They aren't even as good as they were a few years ago (I bought a pair in 2000 which are light-years better than the current offerings). Sebago makes far superior shoes for under $100 and AEs can be had on sale for under $200. The original poster would do far better to wait a few months, save his money, and get better shoes. The old rule about "saving money by spending more" is quite true in this context.
> 
> Since a picture is worth a thousand words, here's why the current Weejuns are crap:
> 
> ...


DD,

Which shoe is on the left and which on the right? Thanks - great comparison photo - but I'm not familiar enough with the shoe or its history to know what is being compared.

(This is mostly an experiment on my part - I have Alden, Ralph Lauren, AE, LL Bean and Edward Green loafers falling out of my closet)


----------



## Pgolden (May 13, 2006)

Doctor Damage said:


> This will win me a whole new generation of enemies, but it has to be said: the current Weejuns are total crap. Avoid them like the plague. Bass is counting on nostalgia to sell these things, since they certainly have little else to recommend them. They aren't even as good as they were a few years ago (I bought a pair in 2000 which are light-years better than the current offerings). Sebago makes far superior shoes for under $100 and AEs can be had on sale for under $200. The original poster would do far better to wait a few months, save his money, and get better shoes. The old rule about "saving money by spending more" is quite true in this context.
> 
> Since a picture is worth a thousand words, here's why the current Weejuns are crap:
> 
> ...


I have found this to be solid advice. If you live in NYC, go to the Shoe Parlor, between 54th and 55th and look at the Sebagos. I believe they also stock Bass. Not the best prices I've ever seen, nor the worst, but you get to try them on and talk to the knowledgeable owner, Abe. The Cayman II is the closest thing you can get to the Weejuns I recall, though the Cayman has more lining and, in my view, are more comfortable. I still own a pair of Weejuns; I wear them mostly in the summer without socks. But I don't find them in the same class as Cayman II.


----------



## Sartre (Mar 25, 2008)

paper clip said:


> Great handle, Ignatius....an absolutely INSANE book....


Don't you have a bottle of muscatel baking in the oven? :icon_smile:


----------



## pvpatty (Jun 5, 2008)

What do people think of these as a higher quality Weejun alternative?


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (Feb 7, 2008)

*weejuns received*

Gentlemen,

I received my Weejuns in the mail last night and I love them as a casual shoe to wear with chinos. This weekend I plan to get the rubbing alcohol and leather balm and then get a shine.

Thanks to all.

Oh, and yes, Reilly was a great character in a great book. One of my favorites.


----------



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

Ignatius J. Reilly said:


> Gentlemen,
> 
> I received my Weejuns in the mail last night and I love them as a casual shoe to wear with chinos. This weekend I plan to get the rubbing alcohol and leather balm and then get a shine.
> 
> ...


Enjoy wearing.

Cheers.


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

Went to the Bass Outlet here in Baltimore today. I now see what everyone is talking about. My current pair of weejuns are about 5 years old [non-USA made] and I did notice a difference in the leather of the new ones I saw at the store....not for the better. I suppose they've been continuously downgrading. I hope Bass doesn't disappear altogether.

Anyway, I picked up some regular pennys and some beefrolls. I may try the alcohol method myself. Still, for $55 I am happy with them.

Here's photos of the new ones including the cool retro box that one of them came in.

Danny


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Danny said:


> Went to the Bass Outlet here in Baltimore today. I now see what everyone is talking about. My current pair of weejuns are about 5 years old [non-USA made] and I did notice a difference in the leather of the new ones I saw at the store....not for the better. I suppose they've been continuously downgrading. I hope Bass doesn't disappear altogether.


The problem is that Bass is a small part of a huge conglomerate which has obviously shunted them off into the corner as a cheap dress shoe brand.



> Still, for $55 I am happy with them.


I'm sure Jamgood could help here, but I suspect Weejuns were more than $55 about 20 years ago when they were so popular. What happens to quality when prices go down? Ask companies who supply Wal-Mart.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

I've a pair of The made in El Salvador Bass Weejuns that have been in my shoe rotation for about two years at this point and are coming due for a resole and heel replacement. The local cobbler advises he can do a half sole and heel replacement for $49. Seems a bit much for maintaining a pair of penny's that originally cost me $25 but, the uppers remain in good shape and in the interest of (perhaps) saving the planet, I guess it's worth it!


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Thanks for the photos, Danny.


----------



## Welton'82 (Mar 17, 2008)

Doctor Damage said:


> ...but I suspect Weejuns were more than $55 about 20 years ago when they were so popular. What happens to quality when prices go down? Ask companies who supply Wal-Mart.


I distinctly remember paying around $45-50 bucks for a pair of Weejuns in 1987. I needed a pair of dress shoes for college graduation ceremonies.

You all might hate me for saying this, but I managed to score two pair of late 70s vintage Weejuns on eBay in the last year. One pair was brand new in the original box - I'm still breaking them in - and cost me $55 with shipping. I also have a third pair, also US made, but from a later era. The older pairs are much nicer quality leather than the later version, even though it was made in the US. The corner-cutting already had begun at Bass, even before they packed up and left Wilton, ME.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Welton'82 said:


> I managed to score two pair of late 70s vintage Weejuns on eBay in the last year. One pair was brand new in the original box ...I also have a third pair, also US made, but from a later era. The older pairs are much nicer quality leather than the later version, even though it was made in the US.


Photos would be great.


----------



## Welton'82 (Mar 17, 2008)

Topsider said:


> Photos would be great.


That'll make a good T-giving holiday project for me. Stay tuned...and have a wonderful holiday (those of you in the Colonies). :icon_smile:


----------



## Nicky Newkid (Jun 6, 2007)

*Thanks!*

Thanks for the link. I tried it on a pair of LL Bean loafers and it helped.

Happy Thanksgiving!



wnh said:


> The thread title says it all: Weejuns + Rubbing Alcohol.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Welton'82 said:


> That'll make a good T-giving holiday project for me. Stay tuned...and have a wonderful holiday (those of you in the Colonies). :icon_smile:


Got the photos yet of the 1970s Weejuns? We really need that as a baseline reference for quality and details when eBay shopping.


----------

